

Annotatious: Reddit + Delicious - greato
http://www.annotatious.com

======
jmathai
I have to plug Hypothes.is [1] who are doing this in an open source and
distributed fashion. They have quite a team and a lot of grant money to make
it happen.

[1] [http://hypothes.is/](http://hypothes.is/)

~~~
davidy123
There's also PeerLibrary.

What would be most interesting out of all this is a viable open annotation
protocol, and an infinite number of federated sites that use it.

------
christianpbrink
Hey whoever's building this -- please give me a shout. christianpbrink at
gmail. If you haven't built it yet, maybe you don't need to, as I already have
and may be interested in a partnership.

------
chippy
I wonder if they have a MVP for testing out yet, or if its a collection of
emails to register the level of interest before the pilot is built?

------
egonschiele
Sounds similar to Diigo: [https://www.diigo.com](https://www.diigo.com)

------
xamdam
Love the idea - thought of it 7+ years ago! Hope you guys succeed.

------
qodeninja
Nice in theory.

